# EC 90 crankset manufacturing problems



## cyclist2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Easton,

I'm writing this post with great disgust! I have an EC 90 crankset which has only 300 miles on it and the axle has ONCE AGAIN seperated from the carbon spyder!! What is the problem here ? This crank replaced one which had Approximately 700 miles on it. I struggle for a reason as to why this has once again happened. The crankset was installed by a professional bike mechanic, and everything was followed to the letter. Tell me again, why did I buy this crankset. I'm wondering how many other people have had this issue. I'll be calling for another warrenty claim tomorrow. HELP!!!!!!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Not an Easton employee, but I have a little bit of insight on this problem.

Co-worker bought a EC90 crank, had the spindle wobble just like you. Called Easton. They sent him a new crank and explained that they had a small batch of cranks that didn't get the epoxy cured properly. The new crank started to wobble after a few rides. Ended up having the spindle problem again. Called Easton a 2nd time, then sent him a new crank. After an inquiry, Easton found a small number of cranks from the original bad batch had gotten mixed in with a new batch and a few bad cranks went back out as replacements.

He's had the new crank (3rd one) for almost a full year now with out any issues.


----------



## cyclist2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks frdfandc, I'm a little apprehensive about putting it back on for a 3rd time. I've been giving serious consideration to selling it and getting what I wanted in the first place, Campy Record UT.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

It sounds like Easton screwed up big-time on their Carbon Cranksets. See this forum thread in WW for other failures and some information.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=75078

Guess what: carbon cranks no longer on the Easton website. Looks like they can't figure out how to make them reliably and are giving up.


----------

